# razor burn



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know if Ginger has razor burn from the groomer or its just because she scratches and scratches and makes it sore but when she came home I checked and she was ok and now she has a cluster of hard skin like almost little scabs on the side of her face. She sratches so much - I put olive oil on but then she rubs it off on the couch. Has anyone experienced this - do you think its the groomer? It never happens when I do her myself but I use #10 andis on the face. Is that the closest? Do you think the groomer uses a closer shave maybe? :moneymouth:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

One of my toy poodles scratches her face almost every time her face is shaved. Shes the only one out of 4 poodles that does this with the same size clipper being used. I think its just like some people being a little more sensitive then others? She scratches the area for a couple of days, gets little scabs then quits doing it and the scabs go away right away. I also use a #10 blade. You might want to try neosporin or something with an antibiotic instead of olive oil, it might help with the itch.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

The groomer might have used a closer shaving blade. Mine uses a #30. 

I had bedlingtons for years and they used to rub their faces after their groom and end up with scabs or clipper burn. 

I use a medicated spray called Ring 5 if Murphy starts to scratch her face or lick her paws after her groom. It's great stuff - made specially for the purpose.


----------



## Bear04 (Dec 13, 2008)

Bear gets razor burn after he's been groomed...of all places... his family jewels
:effek:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Bear04, OMG, that sounds terrible.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I use a # 15 blade on face and feet on clients dogs. I reccently got the guts to do Jazz's face with a #40 blade and OMG. I love it, but yes she did get a little rashed. Poor baby. She twitched and I accidently sort of dug the tip of the blade into the bridge of her nose. It was a little red so I put some tripple antibiotic anti itch loton on her and regular cream on the rest of her face. The next day there were little scabbies in that one place so I kept the antibiotic stuff on it a couple times a day and made extra sure her nails were filed totaly smooth. That was last friday and now the little scabs are gone and her face is sooo perdy. I don't know if I'll keep it that short forever though... we'll see. 

It could be that the groomer took the face shorter than Ginger's skin was used to. As for scratching, alot of poodles do that right after being clipped just becuase it feels different. The problem comes in when the nails are clipped and not filed, leaving sharp edges. I would think the effect on newly bare shin would be obvious but I am surprised at how many groomers don't think about it. Also sometimes if the blade gets hot burns happen. In a perfect world that wouldn't be the case but I will admit to occasionaly forgeting the check my blade and cool it down mid groom. I keep my blade really cool as a rule buuuutt, there have been times when I pressed the blade to my wrist to check how warm it was and got a nice little sizzle. I hate myself when that happens, *knock on wood* though it doesn't happen often. 

Be extra sure to tell the groomer about the clipper irritation on your next visit and ask them to file the nails and to do Ginger's face with a #10 blade only. Also ask what type of "cool lube" they use (the question is ment to remind them to use it rather than actualy get info on the product). Let them know she is sensative and that you've been doing the face with a #10. They may also put a hypo conditioner, or a skin soothing spray or lotion (or both) on her face, feet, and tail in the bath and after the groom. That might help too. Hope her face stops itching soon!!!


----------



## oodlesofpoodles (Dec 24, 2008)

I usually use a #10 on my poos, and my customer's poodles too. When we had one of our standards in the continental, we had to use a #40 on her. I don't like using anything over a 10 on customer's dog's because most dogs tend to wiggle, and it's easy to cut them. Is Ginger a puppy? Sometimes young dogs will have sensitive spots until they are used to being shaved.

You can try using alcohol free aloe vera on your poodle's skin abrasions.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I use a #30 in T but he is dark which seems to be less of an issue than the lighter dogs, and we have never had any problems at all. I spray an after sun lotion for babies on all shaved areas immediatley after the clip and he seems to be fine, but it is really what the dog is use to and/or can tolerate. 

T has had the #30 blade weekly since he was 3 weeks old and their skin does toughen up apparently. I did do a #40 just to see and I did love the look but it was a little too scarey for me so I have gone back to the #30.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> I use a #30 in T but he is dark which seems to be less of an issue than the lighter dogs, and we have never had any problems at all. I spray an after sun lotion for babies on all shaved areas immediatley after the clip and he seems to be fine, but it is really what the dog is use to and/or can tolerate.
> 
> T has had the #30 blade weekly since he was 3 weeks old and their skin does toughen up apparently. I did do a #40 just to see and I did love the look but it was a little too scarey for me so I have gone back to the #30.


Thats a good point about the darker dogs. Longer blade lenghts tend to look better on lighter colored dogs. Now that I think on it I do use a 10 blade for faces on really light dogs or old dogs. On darker dogs I do the feet with a 40 if they don;t have boney feet but light ones get a 15. I can remember the last time I did a #10 for feet though, it always looks sooo hairy to me.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

I burned Jenny a little the first time I did her face. I used a #30 or #40, I forget now. Anyway I didn't see it till the next day, I think she scratched at a tender spot. I found something that works wonders though. Bag Balm. I put a tiny amount on the burn and within a few hours it was gone. It was such a little amount she didn't seem to notice it, so she didn't rub it on anything, but if you have that problem you could put it on before bed and crate overnight, it would probably cleared by morning. Sam had a split in his nose for months and everytime I thought I had it healed it would open back up again. I started to use the bag balm and it only took about 3 days to completely heal his nose. Great stuff!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I love bag balm, I've been putting it on Jaz's rough, cracked feet and they are much improved. A few years back one of our good friend's husbands told us to put back balm on a blad spot on howie's head (he stuck his head under the fence and got a nasty scrape that when it healed refused to grow hair back - just as smooth as could be). He said it would make the hair grow back. Ummm K. So we did and I was amazed. Of course it could have been a fluke but to this day I still keep in on hand right next to the neosporin for lifes little emergancies 

Sass, The #40 blade IS very short. At first when I did Jazz's face with it I was horrified. I love it now though, and I think I'm gonna do it one more time and see if she burns. If she does, we'll go back to the 15 blade but if not I think I'll keep it that short. I loves it! I just looks so smooth and perdy!


----------



## cupcake91 (Dec 16, 2008)

I use 40 blade...all the time... make sure feel blade not too hot... if its so hot blade...i switch other 40 blade...or get cool off...dont keep going hot blade...its will burn face...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

well she is a mess now! terrible sores and scabs - I'm not taking her there again - this is the second time - she mus't care if blade is hot - my poor baby. Using neosporin as someone suggested but the bag balm is a good idea too. Will try to get some. Its even smelly now. I washed with peroxide and used the neosporin. I think I will try some vitamin e oil too until I get the bag balm.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh wow Pmaela, I didn't realize this was the second time with the same groomer. I'm sorry to hear her skin didn't clear up. I would highly suggest going to the vet and calling the groomer. If she doesn't own she shop talk to the person who does and request that they pay for your vet visit. I might even go as far as taking Ginger up there to SHOW them that the burn is serious. I would be worried about infection in a scabbed area if it had an odor to it. Hubby says not to wash it in peroxide again, he's an EMT and has some long explination about why which I don't feel like re-typing. Also, and I just thought of this, when I worked at the vet clinic we were told NOT to reccomend neosporin because in dogs it retards the healing process. This was per one of the four doctors that owned the clinic. So it might be worth a phone call to your vet to check what their opinion is. I have a habit of calling all antibacterial ointments neosporin but the one I have actualy isn't. It's made for animals and comes from the vet clinic. My vet tells me it is different from neosporin so I just nodd and say OK, since I'm not the expert. 
Make doubly sure to tell your next groomer about the problem as well and request they use the same blade you do for the face. 
Poor Poor Baby!!! I hope her skin clears up soon. It can't be confortable for her.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Razor burn should be gone in a day or two.
If it is sore longer there could be an infection and vet visit might be needed.
The burns can lead to a hot spot.
Really good remedy for razor burn is baby diaper rash cream with zinc in it.
The groomer either got too close or the blade got hot,which happens frequently and they should use a cooling spray.
Anyway,try the baby cream...it did work for mine really well.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Its actually call clipper burn, as you dont use a razor on a dog. I wouldnt blame the groomer neither, your dog may just have sensitive skin so ask her to use a 15 on the face, feet and tail. All my dogs are done with a 40 or 50, just love the finish it puts on them. Having said this, if you use these blades, its best to be done on a weekly basis, cause if left for 6 weeks or longer it will really irritate the poor dogs skin. How often are you getting the dog done, it should never really be left longer than 6 weeks for a pet.

If you find your dog is scratching when he gets done, put metho on a cotton bud, give a squeeze and wipe in on the close clipped areas. This tends to take away the itching. You may have to do it a few times after seeing him scratch. Always watch out for eyes, anus and privates as it can sting.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thank you all for advice - Siv what is Metho?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Pamela said:


> thank you all for advice - Siv what is Metho?



Methodated Spirits, hope you have that in the USA


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

It doesn't smell today - all i have in the house is vit E and A and D ointment. My daughter may have some of the baby cream - I will ask her. I think if the itch goes she will stop scratching it and it can heal. This never happens when I groom her but happened both times she went to this groomer. She owns her own shop so I could call her.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Methodated Spirits, hope you have that in the USA


hmmmm I have never heard of it but will ask drug store.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

do you think benydryl cream would help?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Pamela, I think eiither benydryl or preparation H would be something you could try, since both are an anti inflamatory. By the way prep. H does aid in stopping any scarring on an animal, we use to use it on our horses if they would get a wound that looked as if it would scar and it always worked. An old cowboy told us about this remedy.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

It may help, but be careful what your putting on her face. I see a lot of put this or put that on her, (some of my posts included), and it wouldn't do to double up on a huge amount on her.

Instead of benydril do you have something with hydrocortisone in it. I know they make those types of creams for dogs but I think the human version works just fine as well. I've never used benydriln cream on a dog before, I've only ever used the tablets. 

Definitly call the groomer, she may be copletely unaware, and I'm sure she didn't do it on purpose. She needs to be made aware at the very least of why she is loosing a customer. We never learn if we don't get feedback and I'd be willing to bet you were happy when you picked the dogs up right? So she probably thinks all is well.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

We've used tea on rashes and hot spots before and I was thinking about it being similar to what happens to the skin after a clipper burn. The resulting rash is basicly the same thing. We brew the tea strong and then use the tea bag plus cotton balls soaked in the tea on the area several times a day. I haven't used it in a couple of years and had forgotten about it, but it's a neat trick to have in your bag in case you need it. Anyway here is a link for more info.
http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/hot_spots.html


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. I did call the vet and they told me to use the cortaid cream and to wash with antibacterial soap first. It seems to have stopped the itching thank the Lord! Just about to wash her up now.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Not razor burn probably but the blade was pushed to hard against their face or the blade was sharpened improprely causing the metal blade part to overhang the guard part chewing up the face.

I had this happen to my own face after we got our blades sharpened, and then also happened to moose's (with a longer blade than I use). I later found out our blades have a slight adjustment with the screws holding them in place.

They didn't bother Moose (the lil scabs) they healed, and now he's fine.


----------

